# telefono tocado por un rayo



## constantan (Feb 27, 2011)

les yamo la atenciòn el titulo

bueno les cuento, se acuerdan de la tormenta elèctrica que ubo unos meses atras.

bueno mi biejo estaba hablando por telefono una de las descargas del rayo toco la linea telefonica. (el rayo le pego en la oreja, nada grabe por suerte abre estado mal pero cuando me lo conto mi tio no pude aguantar la risa). Ami la tormenta me empapo de camino a mi casa, nunca habia visto una tormenta elèctrica tan fuerte, por lo menos yo).

el problema: el telefono quedo sin microfono, se lo cambie anda pero tiene una interferencia (y no es estatica sino una emisora de fm) es molesto tener una combersaciòn seria con la musica de piñon fijo de fondo).

preguntas

que puedo hacer , algun filtro . el telefono es de linea comun.

se que los que tienen inalambricos no tienen problemas ni despues de un rayo. espero consejos .

desde ya gracias


----------

